
HP Will Cut as Many as 30,000 More Jobs After Split - rsanaie
https://recode.net/2015/09/15/hp-will-cut-as-many-as-30000-more-jobs-after-split/
======
chmaynard
I believe it was a point of pride at the old HP (pre-Reagan years) that they
never did employee layoffs. The company my father worked for, DuPont, had the
same policy. Seems like ancient history now. I must be getting old.

